# Dolomitic Lime App?



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Would it be problematic to apply dolomitic lime with MOP and TSP on the same day?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Fast acting? I would wait 2 weeks between applications.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Fast acting? I would wait 2 weeks between applications.


Technically yes, that's what the bag says. It says it's fast acting. I'm going to apply the lime first, then apply the MOP AND TSP in 2 weeks then.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Why are you applying both MOP and TSP? I suggest you apply any N fertilizer (other than a nitrate) two weeks prior to lime to reduce any loss of N due to gassing off. P will tie up with the Ca from the lime, but P is so slow at moving down into the soil, it's 6 of one and a half dozen of the other when applying P and lime. You may get a little advantage by applying it a couple of weeks prior or spoon feeding it through the season.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Why are you applying both MOP and TSP? I suggest you apply any N fertilizer (other than a nitrate) two weeks prior to lime to reduce any loss of N due to gassing off. P will tie up with the Ca from the lime, but P is so slow at moving down into the soil, it's 6 of one and a half dozen of the other when applying P and lime. You may get a little advantage by applying it a couple of weeks prior or spoon feeding it through the season.


Both my p and k are extremely low.
I haven't been able to get my soil test results b/c they're shut down at the university due to c19. I'm going off of last years soil test. I'm also trying to avoid pushing too much N.
That's why I have MOP and TSP only.

If I were to pick, I'm more willing to put down the MOP and TSP given last years numbers. I'm trying to find the best approach to getting my soil back on track.

Here are my soil tests from last year:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

My bad, I had a brain fart and read MAP vs MOP. I guessing you couldn't source SOP. You could use the S too.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> My bad, I had a brain fart and read MAP vs MOP. I guessing you couldn't source SOP. You could use the S too.


Ridge and Gman. Let me start over. My bad on this. I put down the incorrect info. I meant SOP, NOT MOP!

I have 0-0-50 and 0-44-0. I'm fortunate that I was able to find a place near me after looking high and low, that sells both and a very reasonable price!

Would anything change on my apps? Would I be able to successfully apply say lime tomorrow and in 2 weeks apply SOP and TSP?

I apologize for the mix up.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm a belt and suspender type. I'd still apply the lime after but it's not critical. If you give the SOP a head start it will move into the soil and to the root zone; that can help reduce the chance of the sulfate binding with the Ca.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I'm a belt and suspender type. I'd still apply the lime after but it's not critical. If you give the SOP a head start it will move into the soil and to the root zone; that can help reduce the chance of the sulfate binding with the Ca.


Thank you. I'll change gears and put down the K&P first, then put down lime after a few weeks.

Spring is teasing us. Had great weather yesterday and today, high 50's- mid 60's.
Tomorrow is our last day for at least 4-5 days were the temps will drop back down into the high 40's with rain.

Would you recommend to wait for the temps to be higher to drop the P&K or does it not matter?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

If you apply the fast acting lime now, with the cool weather, an option would be to apply the rest in early May then.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> If you apply the fast acting lime now, with the cool weather, an option would be to apply the rest in early May then.


Gman recommended the same. So apply P&K in early May, to give the lime time to get into the soil?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I applied the lime today. It suppose to rain the rest of the week. I'll wait until early June to applied SOP and TSP. I'll do 2# per 1M


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why June? Two weeks is fine. How much lime/ksqft?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Why June? Two weeks is fine. How much lime/ksqft?


I put down about 25lbs per 1M


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Last year UMass said a total of 100lb on one area and 125lb in another. Since that test counting the 25lb, how much lime have you applied?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Last year UMass said a total of 100lb on one area and 125lb in another. Since that test counting the 25lb, how much lime have you applied?


I applied about 80 lbs per 1M last year. I split the applications, 1 in the spring and 1 in the fall. I only applied 25 lbs per 1M this year to get to the 100-125 mark. This will be my only lime app this year unless something drastic changes, once they are able to get to the soil test. I didn't want to go too crazy this year since I'm shooting in the dark.

Does Lime make drastic changes in the PH after 1 year or trying to correct it or is it something that's a marathon, similar to other soil amendments?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The lime you applied is working and should correct your soil.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> The lime you applied is working and should correct your soil.


Thanks for the input Gman. I'll wait a couple weeks and I'll be throwing down the P&K. I read up your soil amendment thread, very helpful. I'll be throwing down 2# per M. I'm getting a good push off rain this week so it should hopefully work the lime into the soil a little quicker.


----------

